# doggie biscuit pricing



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I finally got around to making doggie treats to sell. What are some of you that make them selling them for


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think I did three dollars for a bakers dozen. Something like that.


----------

